# PL Gym!!



## JOMO (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, I am about 8mo from being back stateside and have been more and more interested in Powerlifting. I have never specifically looked up a PL gym cause around my area in NY it seems more crossfit and soft ass gyms being built over the years due to yuppies taking over ect. But, I was looking more today and BAM. Just a few blocks from my house this place is. Iv'e been overseas since 2008 so I guess on my few weeks home on leave a year I dont see these places. Place is called "South Brooklyn Weightlifting Club".  I just want some of you guys with more backround to let me know how these prices seem. 

http://southbrooklynwc.com/about/


----------



## JOMO (Nov 4, 2012)

I think no matter what I will be going to this gym. Looking more and more into it, it seems like something I will like. The monthly prices are about the same for other local gyms.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 4, 2012)

I like the philosophy on their website eg. "Oldschool Barbell Training". Seems it would line-up well with your PL goals. Go for it!


----------



## JOMO (Nov 4, 2012)

Guess not too many active in this part of the forum!


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

Looks good to me, love old school gyms


----------



## Times Roman (Nov 4, 2012)

I signed up for a PL class in college.  I was about 25.  The football coach approached me and said if i'm not on the team, then I'm not allowed in the class.  He was in the wrong, and i could have argued the point, but decided against.

This is about as close as I ever got to formal training on the subject.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 4, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> I signed up for a PL class in college.  I was about 25.  The football coach approached me and said if i'm not on the team, then I'm not allowed in the class.  He was in the wrong, and i could have argued the point, but decided against.
> 
> This is about as close as I ever got to formal training on the subject.



That's whack! Maybe you could have liked it. Im looking to switch things up alittle switching to power lifting.


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks like they are big on Olympic lifting and USAPL by what I saw scanning through their FB real quick.  Its probably a decent gym but if you plan on geared lifting and being on aas, id say you probably arent going to fit in.  Give it a try, thats about all you can do.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2012)

This is where you want to be http://www.ironasylumgym.com/enter


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2012)

This is in Queens and blows the one you chose away 

Monolift
Forza Bench
DL Platform
Bumper Plates
Chains, Boards (BYOB - bring your own bands)
GHR (not going to find one of these in most places and it's the best hamstring strengthener as a assistant lift)
Farmers Walk
Car Deadlift / Frame Thing
Chalk
SSB. Cambered Bars, Squat and DL Bars, Trap Bar, Fat Bar


----------



## JOMO (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks SFG!


----------



## JOMO (Nov 5, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> Looks like they are big on Olympic lifting and USAPL by what I saw scanning through their FB real quick.  Its probably a decent gym but if you plan on geared lifting and being on aas, id say you probably arent going to fit in.  Give it a try, thats about all you can do.



Uhh..shit. haha. Yeah Im just seeing spots around me that are local. The ones SFG posted unfortunatley are too far!


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 5, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Uhh..shit. haha. Yeah Im just seeing spots around me that are local. The ones SFG posted unfortunatley are too far!



The one in Queens is real close to Brooklyn..

What is it where you want it too be I can did something up.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 5, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> The one in Queens is real close to Brooklyn..
> 
> What is it where you want it too be I can did something up.



Pm coming your way.


----------

